# Future HH: Post Betrayer rumour roundup?



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Angel Extermintus shipped today, A few Garro/Malcador audio dramas and Betrayer early next year. Does anyone know what else is coming after Betrayer? Surely Abnett, Counter or Swallow must be working on something new? McNeill and ADB can be excused for current titles already mentioned.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I've read that Swallow's next HH work will be the Fall of the Death Guard. And the Mark of Calth collection featuring short stories from most of the authors, though I only know that ADB's is about the last surviving Gal Vorbak on Calth and how they realise that they've been left behind.

Other then that I know of nothing else.


LotN


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Abnett is working on Unremembered Empire, which continues the drama in Ultramar.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

ADB has hinted that his next HH book will be called Nightfall and be about the Night Lords. Nick Kyme had a Novella in the works and/or a novel about the Salamanderers. These seem to have been kicked into the long grass however.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

ADB has hinted that his next HH book will be called Nightfall and be about the Night Lords. Nick Kyme had a Novella in the works and/or a novel about the Salamanderers. These seem to have been kicked into the long grass however.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> I've read that Swallow's next HH work will be the Fall of the Death Guard.


As in when Nugle finally claimed them on transit in the warp. It was almost the whole Death Guard fleet wasn't it? Or am I referring to mega old fluff? I remember reading somewhere that once the Death Guard finally broke into the Sol System from the warp they were not the same Death Guard that left Istvaan. Attracting even strange looks and uncertainty from fellow traitors.

On another note. Were the Thousand Sons present at the siege of terra? I can't recall. I'm hoping to see the Son's again, wielding warp fire from the finger tips.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Brother Subtle said:


> As in when Nugle finally claimed them on transit in the warp. It was almost the whole Death Guard fleet wasn't it? Or am I referring to mega old fluff? I remember reading somewhere that once the Death Guard finally broke into the Sol System from the warp they were not the same Death Guard that left Istvaan. Attracting even strange looks and uncertainty from fellow traitors.


I think it will be about how the DG originally fell. Not how they became the Plague Marines.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Worldkiller said:


> I think it will be about how the DG originally fell. Not how they became the Plague Marines.


Didn't that partially happen in FotE? I'd be more interested to know the Horrors Papa Nurgle unleashed on them in the warp.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Brother Subtle said:


> Didn't that partially happen in FotE? I'd be more interested to know the Horrors Papa Nurgle unleashed on them in the warp.


Not really. In FOTE the fall from grace had already taken place in the upper echelons of the legion. We just didn't see it, and now we will. Also, I'm sure we'll eventually see the transformation into plague marines that takes place.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> I've read that Swallow's next HH work will be the Fall of the Death Guard. And the Mark of Calth collection featuring short stories from most of the authors, though I only know that ADB's is about the last surviving Gal Vorbak on Calth and how they realise that they've been left behind.
> 
> Other then that I know of nothing else.
> 
> ...


Completely fantastic. I can't wait. The Legions are falling into place... finally.



mal310 said:


> ADB has hinted that his next HH book will be called Nightfall and be about the Night Lords. Nick Kyme had a Novella in the works and/or a novel about the Salamanderers. These seem to have been kicked into the long grass however.


Oh man. I'm sure it will be good. I just thought ADB was going to surprise us with another legion. He's good at choosing legions to write about that we normally wouldn't think he'd do.



Brother Subtle said:


> On another note. Were the Thousand Sons present at the siege of terra? I can't recall. I'm hoping to see the Son's again, wielding warp fire from the finger tips.


Yes. I confirmed that a while ago. I'm not sure specifically because it was a while ago in the ocean of 40k fluff. But I think it was only Arniham and his contingent of Thousand Sons if I can recall. But if I'm wrong, anyone can correct me about that.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

ckcrawford said:


> Yes. I confirmed that a while ago. I'm not sure specifically because it was a while ago in the ocean of 40k fluff. But I think it was only Arniham and his contingent of Thousand Sons if I can recall. But if I'm wrong, anyone can correct me about that.


The original William King short story, The Assault on Earth, had Magnus involved in the battle. Whether that stays true or gets retconned is anyone's guess.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Worldkiller said:


> Abnett is working on Unremembered Empire, which continues the drama in Ultramar.


Uh actually that is just a novella for the _Mark of Calth_ collection.



Brother Subtle said:


> As in when Nugle finally claimed them on transit in the warp. It was almost the whole Death Guard fleet wasn't it? Or am I referring to mega old fluff? I remember reading somewhere that once the Death Guard finally broke into the Sol System from the warp they were not the same Death Guard that left Istvaan. Attracting even strange looks and uncertainty from fellow traitors.
> 
> On another note. Were the Thousand Sons present at the siege of terra? I can't recall. I'm hoping to see the Son's again, wielding warp fire from the finger tips.


Yep that. We've already seen how and why the Death Guard joined Horus in the first place in FotE. Mortarion believed the strong should rule and they were the strong. The novel will be about Typhon's gambit aboard Mortarion's flagship and the Destroyer Hive. Absolutely can't wait for that scene.

*"MORE!"*

I have no idea. Some perhaps. But only 1000 and some were left after Prospero so I really doubt they'll be major players in any of the remaining Heresy works.


LotN


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

You'll have to excuse me. I've been away from this forum far too long... What's The Mark of Calth collection?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> You'll have to excuse me. I've been away from this forum far too long... What's The Mark of Calth collection?


http://www.gophoto.it/view.php?i=ht...es/BL/blog/2012/08/moc-large.jpg#.UIu19obYVMg

A collection of short stories set during the Battle of Calth. Abnett's is _The Unremembered Empire_ and ADB's is _The Underworld War_.



ADB said:


> ‘_The Underworld Wa_r’ for _The Mark of Calth_ anthology is winding up to completion, too. It’s about the Gal Vorbak left on Calth after Kor Phaeron flees, and they’re slowly coming to terms with the fact that Lorgar isn’t coming to save them. They’re trapped there. They’re going to die there. Night after night, the Word Bearers lose more men to Ultramarine guns.



LotN


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> http://www.gophoto.it/view.php?i=ht...es/BL/blog/2012/08/moc-large.jpg#.UIu19obYVMg
> 
> A collection of short stories set during the Battle of Calth. Abnett's is _The Unremembered Empire_ and ADB's is _The Underworld War_.
> 
> ...


So it's another Heresy book of shorts? Except all the shorts are based around the same event?


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Does anybody know if there are any HH stories in the two anthologies that are going to be at the weekender. Also does anybody know when and where the Gav Thorpe German laungage HH will surface?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I can also add to this list that Nick Kyme is working on either a short story or a full blown novel about 2 Salamanders on Isstvan looking for their primarch after he disappears. Its going to be called _Scorched Earth except Kyme did not seem to sure if it was going to be a short or full length story. Or more likely he just was not telling.

Also having spoken to Swallow at Games Day he is going to be writing about the corruption of the Death Guard into Nurgle by Typhon dicking about. However it will include hints as to why the Death Guard supported Horus in the first place as well.

As has been mentioned already though other novels is the remarked battles for Calth book and ADB's Nightfall which I guess features more of the Night Lords escaping the Dark Angel clutches._


----------



## Lord of Ruin (Jul 22, 2012)

I believe Rob Sanders is also working on a new HH story, however im not sure if its a short story, novella or full blown novel. I hope he is doing either the loyal iron warroir from iron within (forgot his name), or he is doing some more Alpha legion as i really enjoyed his novella 'Serpent beneath'.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

What the hell is Counter upto? Hasn't done bugger all with the Heresy since BftA. Surely he should be given a chance to redeem himself?

Edit: just asked him on Twitter what he's up to in regards to Heresy these days, I'll see if I get a response.


----------



## Garrak (Jun 18, 2012)

So Mark of Calth will be an anthology? Sounds cool. If Nightfall deals with the Night Lords post-Prince of Crows then it should be a fun read. 

Do we have any speculation regarding when these will be out? Or at very least plans for a time machine?


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Must be post Betrayer? 2nd half of 2013 at a guess?


----------

